# Greetings from Montana.....



## Tod (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

My names Tod and I'm from Kalispell Montana. Sorry I don't have a list of credits I can give you other than maybe I've been in the recording business, one way or another, since the early 60's.

I got started with midi programing in the early 80s with an old IBM-8088 linked to my tape decks via SMPTE. Around 92/93 I got my first PC hard-disk system and all those expensive tape decks sort of became boat anchors.

As far as projects go it's "anything that comes through the door". Mostly I work with local artists by helping them with thier songs as well as write music for video type projects. Curently I'm working on a wild life video about elk.

What got me into surfing some of the music forums on the net is my need to get into the "software sampling world" (my old Korg-M1 and K-2000 just don't cut it any more). After downloading a whole lot of mp3s from this site, I can't tell you how impressed I am.

Anyway, this is me and here I am and believe me, I've got a lot of stupid questions for all of you.

Tod


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome Tod, hope you enjoy this FORUM. Lots of ideas, advice and just good ole friendship here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Tod - great introduction and nice having you here. Looking forward to you sharing ideas and of course your music.

Welcome to VI.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Tod,

Good to have you here! Looking forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Tod, welcome to V.I.!

Take care,


----------



## handz (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome here Tod! Nice intro.


----------

